# Intel Gma900 Aero Glass



## envy (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: Does anyone know a registry hack to enable aero on the gma900? I know there was one that worked but that was on older builds of vista. I am curretnly running retail vista ultimate on my vaio laptop. Its not to old 2.1ghz pentium m,1 gb ddr2,80 gb hard drive, built in webcam,fingerprint reader,bluethooth. I am happy with this laptop. It isnt old and a spent abput 1300$ on this laptop.:sigh: :bgrin: Please help. I have vista build 6000


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You can not run areo if you get under a 2.0 on the test that windows issues. Even if you could it would most lickly lag.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Furthermore, Aero requires a minimum of 128mb of video ram. I am not even sure Intel allocates nearly that much with the onboard graphic chipset. Forget the hack, there is not enough power in that card. If this is a laptop, you are probably out of luck unless it's a dell who sometimes allows video card upgrades.

If this is a desktop, you need to disable the onboard video and get a video card with a minimum of 128mb ram for starters.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

there are also other brands that allow you to upgrade video card, most notably is Asus


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you have an integrated card in a laptop, there is no way to upgrade the graphics. The only time graphics are upgradable in laptops are when the card is using the MXM standard. Even then, you will have to upgrade from a dedicated card.

I believe that card can allow 128 MB shared memory, but as previously stated, that card does not have enough power.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Realistically you have nothing to gain whatsoever by upgrading to Vista without suitable hardware... So I would say if you want vista really bad, look into another laptop or do some I did.... No laughing from the team.

Go here
and reskin your entire XP Operating system to look like vista. I just like the dark colors... Black is my favorite color.

I downloaded the program Top Themes XP v2.8, then located the Vista theme and downloaded it. Ran the program and it asked if I want to load a theme and I said, YES. So my machine looks a lot like vista minus the obnoxious IE7 and has no stability issues.

OK, so it's a teaser, but get your feet wet if you want.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i should have done that


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

You won't need any special video card for that. Perhaps an extra couple megs of video ram... Heck I even downloaded a large collection of High Resolution wallpapers that didn't make the vista cut. Some of them are pretty cool... As far as I see it, It changes the boot screen, logoff screen, and welcome screen to Vista. The entire OS is reskinned including the way you close windows with the much more slick "X" and look how many headaches you can avoid... No hardware to buy, no $100+ towards an operating system, no incompatibilities with some of your software and drivers that isn't vista ready yet. Should I go on? I am testing it in a barebones environment and so I can assist other vista users when a problem arises but it's meant for reference purposes only. Did I mention had much I hate IE7?

You be the judge @ www.ie7sucks.com


----------

